# Makeup Artist Studio out of VA, has anyone used them?



## mrsf10 (May 26, 2011)

ok, so i signed up throught makeupartiststudio.com to take their basic class in person, and their pro class online, and ive taken one class in the pro, and now theres too many people in the class for me to be in...? IDK, it seems scammy to me. and they use oovoo to do the online classes.

  	SO, i was wondering, if anyone has heard anything about them, or taken classes with them, or anything?? HELP!


----------



## Viet611Forever (Jun 1, 2011)

from the looks of it, it sounds *very *fishy


----------

